# Shoulder leashes?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have not used one as i personally think it would bother me. I like to let my arms swing when walking, and i think the leash would get in my way and annoy me. They are great for hands free walking though, just not my thing. I have seen some really nice ones though, and it all goes back to personal preference! Do you want leather? Do you like thinner leashes? I like nice leather ones smaller then 1".


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What is a shoulder leash? How does it work?


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

These are leashes with a number of rings so you can wear them over your shoulder or as a belt or just use normally. You put the leash over your shoulder & attach it to a ring around belt level. Most seem to have a floating ring & 2 attached rings. You wouldn't want to use it if your dog isn't trained to walk on a loose leash though. I have jury-rigged a long line but I have to keep tying & retying it & wanted to find something a little easier to use. 

Yes, I would like a thinner leash if possible & the ones I have seen were leather. I wouldn't mind finding a round or braided rope leash for the winter (it rains here a lot).


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Shoulder leashes are longer and there is a brass ring about halfway. You put it around your body and over your shoulder and clip the ring near the area of your waist. Then you walk hands free. You can walk and text or carry bags or push a baby stroller. They are primarily used on dogs who walk really well on loose leads....Its not for heavy strong pullers.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

If you want a rope one then i would Highly suggest this site!

Ella's Lead - Marri's Lead

She is Super nice, will custom anything you want, and does really nice work!! I have ordered something from her before (actually it was something she doesnt even sell, but she did it for me anyways), and had great service. She is an active memeber on another forum im on.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

White Pine makes a hands-free leash product. I haven't used this, but have liked everything I have bought from White Pine. 

White Pine Outfitters - High Sierra Walk-A-Belt


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

They're fantastic! Makes navigating the airport with suitcase, carry-on bag, purse, and Maddy so much easier. Hands free is the way to go. While I'm not crazy about this guy, the leather used with collars and leashes is really, really nice. Here's a link:

Leerburg Leashes


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I decided to called The Gripper & they are going to modify the police leash - make it in 3/8" width rather than the 3/4". I want to wait until Dancer is full grown & then I will contact Ella's & see if they can modify their leash as I like rounded ones better then flat and I really like what I see on her website. Plus need to see how the 7' works out & where the clips would work best. 
I am also keeping a list of places that have hands free waist leashes as I am sure that I will get one of those down the road.


----------

